
Grothendieck's notes to be released on 10th May - jjgreen
http://www.liberation.fr/sciences/2017/05/05/les-notes-du-mathematicien-alexandre-grothendieck-arrivent-sur-le-net_1567517
======
emptybits
Some English background on this saga, for those unfamiliar:
[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/alexander-
gro...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/alexander-grothendieck-
legal-battle-over-scribblings-of-20th-centurys-greatest-mathematician-and-
the-a6815216.html)

TL;DR: he's "regarded by some as the greatest mathematician of the 20th
century" so his last 20 years of notes (written in seclusion) are a big deal

------
guizzmo
I thought Grothendieck made it clear that he did not want his notes to be
published. We have little respect for the dead.

~~~
emptybits
You're right.

"I do not intend to publish or republish any work or text of which I am the
author, ... Any edition or dissemination of such texts which have been made in
the past without my consent, or which will be made in the future and as long
as I live, is against my will expressly specified here and is unlawful in my
eyes. ... If my intentions, clearly expressed here, should go unheeded, then
the shame of it falls on those responsible for the illegal editions, and those
responsible for the libraries concerned"

Source (orig. & trans.):
[https://sbseminar.wordpress.com/2010/02/09/grothendiecks-
let...](https://sbseminar.wordpress.com/2010/02/09/grothendiecks-letter/)

------
deepnotderp
Wow, this is incredible. Grothendieck was one of the few mathematicians in
recent history who made field wide contributions and probably rivaled Euler in
talent. It'll be great to see what he's cooked up :)

------
pikzen
Translation:

Mathematician Alexandre Grothendieck's notes released online.

An agreement has finally been found between the mathematician's family and the
university of Montpellier, which owned 28.000 pages of notes. They will soon
be available on the Internet.

We had left Alexandre Grothendieck's archives in an unstable situation last
December. Things have advanced ever since the director of the department of
mathematics of the université de Montpellier, Jean Michel Marin, has started a
constructive dialogue with the mathematician's heirs. For years, the
institution and the mathematician's five children looked at eachother with
distrust when it came to answer two questions: who owns do the 28.000 pages of
notes retrieved by the university? Could we make his writings, as he said
"scribbles" available to the scientific community?

[[http://md1.libe.com/photo/1019323-math.jpg?modified_at=14939...](http://md1.libe.com/photo/1019323-math.jpg?modified_at=1493991747&width=750)]
If the drawings found in the archives could let you believe that Alexandre
Grothendieck's works are accessible, it still requires ten hours of work to an
exprimented mathematician to decipher one page of his notes

This will be done on Wednesday, May 10th at 16h30 on the unversité of
Montpellier's website. At first, 18.000 pages will be in free access. For the
rest, mail essentially, you will need to wait for the green light from the
people to whom were adressed the mails, Alexandre Grothendieck keeping a copy
of each one.

100.000 pages never seen before

The one we often refer to as the greatest mathematician of the XXth century -
Deceased at 84 years old in November of 2014 in Lasserre (Ariège), where he
lived as a recluse for 23 years - had left behind 100.000 pages of notes to
which noone ever has access to. To the 28.000 pages from Montpellier, we now
have to add 65.000 carefully stored in fourty boxes custom made, and found in
his house after his death.

What can we find in this treasure? Maybe nothing, unless... Alexandre
Grothendieck worked at night and gave the fruit of his sleepless hours to
scribes who spent hours transforming his intuitions in clear and irrefutable
theorems. His goal can be shortened in a few words: reconcile algebra which
demonstrates and geometry which shows. A goal still not yet achieved, on which
geometricians and algebraists are still hard at work. Born in 1928 in Berlin,
arrived in France on the eve of World War II at the age of 11, average student
until a professor more curious than others incitees him to go to the Ecole
Normale Supérieure, in Paris, when he gets his licence at the université of
Montpellier. Alexandre Grothendieck is in his twenties when he discovers he
has a gift for mathematics. He joins Nicolas Bourbaki's group of collaborators
- this polycephal mathematician who invents collaborative work in the 40's -
and earns the Fields medal, equivalent of the Nobel prize for mathematicians,
in 1966.

His life will be made of breakage. Conceptual breakage first, when he pushes
algebraic geometry forward with novel concepts, such as motives. But also
social, familial, cultural, political and friendship breakage until the end of
his life. In 1969, he invents with other what will become radical ecology, and
breaks with scientific research which, to him, will end up on the end of the
"eveything", according to his expression. In 1991, he retires in Lasserree,
where he refuses to see visitors, whom he removes something smoothly, and
sometimes with sharp verbal spikes.

The deciphering work is only beginning

If the question of the Montpellier archives is answered, now remains to find a
solution for the 65.000 pages in Lasserre. Will they be sold? Will they be
accessible some day? For now, the Bibliothèque Nationale de France (TN:
National Library of France) and the Institut des hautes études scientifiques
(TN: Institute of higher scientific learning) cannot formulate an offer to the
mathematician's children. The key question being: does this treasure have a
price?

Those who will cliok on Grothendieck's archives must be warned of one thing.
They rest as the foot of a mathematics Himalaya, since every handwritten page
requirees a dozen of hours of work for an algebraist geometrician used to
Grothendieckian 'scribbles'. Things now laid down flat, work begins.

To organise this deciphering, it will probably require a team of
mathematicians working together throughout the world, not unlike the
Polymaths. A mathematician asks a question, and whoevers has a piece of the
answer brings his contribution. The final publication could mention fourty
researchers who would only have met digitally.

Philippe Douroux, journalist for Libération

~~~
marvel_boy
Anyone can explain the term radical ecology?

~~~
pikzen
Radical ecology (écologie radicale in the article) considers that Men (and
every other living species) are just another part of their natural
environment. There are no independent events, but rather an intricate web of
phenomenons that are fundamentally linked. It is a way of thinking that puts
forward ecocentric values, respecting values inherent to non-human life.

